

Zuckerberg's hoodie rankles Wall Street - muriithi
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/05/09/tech/social-media/zuckerberg-hoodie-wall-street/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

======
speg
Good. Why does Silicon Valley need Wall Street anyway? They're smart enough,
I'm sure they could upend them. Didn't Google offer their IPO via an auction
open to everyone?

